# Elektronikas forums >  LED 10 W prožektoriņš?

## defender

Kuršos uz akciju iepirku 3  10W LED prožektoreļus,protams tie  zilganie....nolēmu ebay nopirkt 2 10W LED cipus ar silto izgaismojumu...Nu tā diena pienākusi sūtijums atnācis..Nu skrūvēju vaļa vienu no prožektoriem un pārlodēju  čipu... un kas ieslēdzot mans  ebay pirktais čips  mirgo/pulsē,labi pārlodēju otro,taspats..,Atlodēju atpakaļ kas bija jau no pirkuma,tas   spīd kā nākas !
Kas tad tur tāds par noslēpumu ka iepirktie čipi mirgo?Domājis biju ka  10 W.  vainu cips spīd va i nespīd vai  no kada diodītetik  gluko ...a šie abi  pulsē!Ka tāāā?

----------


## sasasa

Strāvas vienādas?

----------


## Radionavigators

10W LED jābūt 900mA. Veikalā tigotajos LED prožektoros stāv drivers uz 300mA tāpēc ka tā lētāk. Vispirms apskaties cik jābūt strāvai nopirktajām siltajām LED,tad pieliec pie laboratorijas barokļa un pārbaudi.

----------


## defender

> 10W LED jābūt 900mA. Veikalā tigotajos LED prožektoros stāv drivers uz 300mA tāpēc ka tā lētāk. Vispirms apskaties cik jābūt strāvai nopirktajām siltajām LED,tad pieliec pie laboratorijas barokļa un pārbaudi.


 Pirku  no šā pardevēja...http://www.ebay.com/itm/310930960908...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT  Jā skatos laikam ja 900mA,bet ieks prožektorā neredzu kāds draiveris jo pielīmēts pie korpusa ar  spīdīgo pusi -aa vienīgais modēlis ir 10W IP66

E Man sāk rasties jautājums ,šitiem tak ir arī  12V un parastie kas  caur  draiveri iet ,tur  tie 10W cipi atšķirās?!

----------


## marizo

Nu draiveris 900 vai 300mA - vienalga nedrīkst mirgot. Apskaties pašu draiveri - vai tam ir izejas spriegums 9-12V (vai līdzīgi). LED 10W čipi sastāv no 3 virknēm pa 3 LED katrā, tur arī rodas tie 3x300=900mA. Dzīvē gan neesmu redzējis, bet, piemēram, ebay ir 10W čips ar lielāku barošanas spriegumu (Forward Voltage：DC 27-30V; Forward Current：350mA), sanāk 9 LED virknē. Ja Tev oriģinālais ir patrāpījies tāds, bet Tu esi ielicis _parasto_ (9-12V), draiveris palaižas, saprot, ka nav labi, nostrādā aizsardzība, mēģina atkal palaisties utt..

----------


## marizo

Pamēri oriģinālajam spriegumu uz čipa! ~12 vai ~30 V un viss būs skaidrs  ::

----------


## defender

> Pamēri oriģinālajam spriegumu uz čipa! ~12 vai ~30 V un viss būs skaidrs


 A sapratu starpa   multimetru lai iemaucu..Nu  pagaidām  nav laik ,bet skaidrs  ir es ko biju  pircis ebay  50W cipus ,nēmu kopa komplekta ar draiveri...lauka pie sala   parasti sak  mirt  cipi.iekšpusē vai  kad sals aprimies  cipi iet cauri gadu  lidz pirmajam salum  un tad jau  3 diena  ja sals  noturejies  prožektors sak  glukot-līdz vispar vairs nespīd....
Darba vieta arī viens 30W veikalā prktais ,līdz ko  zem nulless  tā šais  sāk  mirgot -ka siltaks paliek  spid ka nākas  ::

----------


## defender

> Pamēri oriģinālajam spriegumu uz čipa! ~12 vai ~30 V un viss būs skaidrs


 Nav laika  mērīties.... tik tikaas ka pamerīju ar  digitalo ierīci ko kaimins   atness  -mans  LED  10W terē 6 Wtuss,,,-radās azarts pameriju 30Wledu  tas tere 21W,SAT uztverējs maita gaidīšanas rezīma terē 6W ,darba  rezima 9-10W,bļin gaidu rezīma tik  cik  spidosais 10w prozektors !TAd parbaudīju savu jauno TV toshiba..32" nū 38-40W....Ne ipāsi  vecais thomson bez led izgaismojuma tv 26" 30-32W
Baigi tas tagat ko izsak ja izlidzinošo izvelejušies -tagat  tiesi neekonomēju neko... ::

----------


## Radionavigators

LEdI tērē tik ,cik tiem padod virsū. Ja 10w. pados 900mA tas tēŗēs 10W,ja mazāk,tad mazāk.  Kīniešu LED prežektoros ir gadījies sastapt 300mA draiverus. Tērē 3W un spīd arī par 3

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Nav laika  mērīties...


 Nu tad kā dēļ raksti elektronikas forumā?

----------


## Jurkins

Tagad ir 10W čipi ne tikai 3x3 diodes, bet arī 1x10 diodes. Pirmajiem vajag 900mA driveri, otrajiem 300mA. Bet par to mirgošanu? HVZ. 300mA drivera vietā piemauc no cita 10W prožektora ņemto 900mA, šis nemaz nedegs, jo draiveris nevarēs nodrošināt izejas spriegumu 25...27 voltu (tā laikam bija, nestāv tie cipari galvā). Otrādi, savukārt LEDs degs blāvāk.
LV veikalos pirktajiem 30W prožektoriem ir "gadījušies" iekšā 20W draiveri.

----------


## AndrisZ

Par mirgošanu- vienkārši. Ja 3x3 matricas vietā pieslēdz 1x10, tad draiveris palaižas, cenšas nodrošināt nepieciešamo strāvu aiz kam spriegums pieaug līdz nostrādā pārsprieguma aizsardzība un šis uz mirkli atslēdzas pavisam. Pēc brīža process atkārtojas...

----------


## defender

> Nu tad kā dēļ raksti elektronikas forumā?


 Jo  apmēram jau viss ir skaidrs no atbildēm...Vienkarši uzināju atšķirību un gan jau  arī izmērišu-tik pagaidām   tiktikās laika lai    ko  rakstiski  iszināt...Lukturis pieskrūvēts  atpakāl  laukā -kad būsu uz slimibaslapu tad jau būs laiks  .. ::

----------


## defender

> Par mirgošanu- vienkārši. Ja 3x3 matricas vietā pieslēdz 1x10, tad draiveris palaižas, cenšas nodrošināt nepieciešamo strāvu aiz kam spriegums pieaug līdz nostrādā pārsprieguma aizsardzība un šis uz mirkli atslēdzas pavisam. Pēc brīža process atkārtojas...


 jā skatijos  yotube kur  teste sos LED 10W tur pēc luminiem un tie  halcijiem testeja adevi un to paterinu vins pat 10 W  vieta paterēja 12W a otrs ar tadu psu  halciju adevi  8 W paterēj  ,nuja tur jau   atkarīgs no cipa gammas !
Uz doto momentu skaidrs  ir  tas ka  draiveris  nesapas ar to manu  Ybai cipu 
Paldies par izgaismošanu! :: Vienkarsi jau   pirku sos prozektorus ar tadu apreikinu ka  ieks viniem liksu  silto vareantu ,bet nezinaju ka var atšķirties miliamperi.. Vien video pat rāda ka tais  12 V paredzeto 10W LED prozektoru..tur vienkarsi  starp cipu + ir iemaukts "1 Omi 5W" pretestiba... Parastu 12V adapteri nepalaidaas  -pie aķīti  palaidās..

----------


## defender

> Pamēri oriģinālajam spriegumu uz čipa! ~12 vai ~30 V un viss būs skaidrs


  Nu lūk notestēju,speriežot pec  rādītāja  ir  300mA draiveris...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w8tviTpFWg

----------

